
Why Companies Should Insist that Employees Take Naps - thiele
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/09/why_companies_should_insist_em.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness%2Fcs+%28Conversation+Starter+on+HBR.org%29
======
dpavlenkov
<http://www.wikihow.com/Rest-with-Your-Eyes-Open>

